# See through clothes



## nitefly (May 3, 2006)

http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/digi...es-your-camera-see-through-clothes-170832.php

Oh yes :lmao::thumbup:


----------



## spiralout (May 4, 2006)

Wow... that's more than a little creepy!


----------



## Unimaxium (May 4, 2006)

Where can I get me one of those? Errr... I mean... backspace...


----------



## Xmetal (May 5, 2006)

Buy up now because as soon as they're banned their value will skyrocket!


----------



## Rob (May 5, 2006)

It's just an IR pass filter with a different badge on it. The whole "buy it now before it's banned" thing is just hype. They've been around for years and only work slightly under favourable conditions.

Rob


----------

